# Hermannsweg Abfahrt ab Schwedenschanze Richtung Borgholzhausen (leicht) fahrbar?



## Kash (21. Mai 2012)

Moin,
wir waren am Sonntag zu dritt u.A. auf dem Hermannsweg unterwegs und wollten eigentlich von der Schwedenschanze(Hütte) weiter Richtung Borgholzhausen. Konditionell war das bei mir eh schon kaum noch drin, aber dann stoppte uns irgendwann eine derbe steile Abfahrt. Dort ging auch nach Rechts ein kleiner Trail der aber genau so steil war.
Chebby wär das vermutlich noch mit seinem 29er runtergefahren, seiner Frau und mir war es dann aber doch nicht so geheuer.
Da wir noch eher Anfänger sind haben wir uns die Abfahrt gespart, umgedreht und den Trail runter zum Zweischlingen (für mich das erste mal) mitgenommen. War auch mit Hardtail sehr geil, leider etwas kurz ... aber jetzt hab ich richtig Lust auf "mehr" bekommen 

Ich denke aber hier wird der ein oder andere die Stelle kennen. Wie ist denn der weitere Wegverlauf, also von der Schwedenschanze (Hütte)  in Richtung Borgholzhausen? Ist das ähnlich steil oder wird es dann wieder moderater? Der Untergrund war dort sehr lose, sowas macht mir immer am meisten muffensausen da ich kein Bock hab mit meinen +130kg nicht genug Bremsleistung an der Scheibe zu haben und dann mit dem Körper selbst zu bremsen. 

Einige von euch sind ja sicherlich schonmal den ganzen Weg durchgefahren. Würde mich über eure Erfahrungen freuen!

Für mich wär halt die andere Richtung sehr interessant, d.h. Start in Ascheloh und dann Richtung BI, aber wenn das alles so übel is kann ich mir das fahren da auch gleich sparen.


----------



## criscross (21. Mai 2012)

kein Problem,
von der Schwedenschanze Richtung BHH kannst du ruhig runterfahren,
unten rollst du in einen Gegenhang, rumpelt vielleicht nen bischen.
Ar... hinter den Sattel und runter 
hast du bei der Bikelounge hoffentlich gelernt....

dann gehts auf dem H - Weg Moderat weiter !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (21. Mai 2012)

Kash schrieb:


> Ich denke aber hier wird der ein oder andere die Stelle kennen. Wie ist denn der weitere Wegverlauf, also von der Schwedenschanze (Hütte)  in Richtung Borgholzhausen? Ist das ähnlich steil oder wird es dann wieder moderater?



Bis kurz vor Ascheloh handelsüblicher Waldweg, runter nach Ascheloh ists wieder steiler und reichlich mit Steinen garniert. Sind aber nur um die 200-300 m. Danach wieder moderater, Abfahrt ins Hesseltal ist dann wieder etwas rumpeliger.


Wenn du es moderater willst, fahr mal den X25, der verläuft auf dem kleineren nördlichen Höhenzug, der parallel zum Hauptkamm liegt. Da sind die Höhenunterschiede nicht so gross und Wurzeln und Steine gibts da kaum.


----------



## Kash (21. Mai 2012)

@Crisscross
Jo das habe ich gelernt! Trotzdem fand ich die Stelle zu krass 

@DerBergschreck
Das ist ein guter Tipp mit dem X25, nun muss ich mal rausfinden wo der genau verläuft. Vielleicht wird das dann mein neuer Feierabendweg 2-3 mal die Woche.
Ich pendel täglich zwischen Versmold und Bielefeld mit ÖPNV, hab aber richtig bock die Strecke (zumindest nach Feierabend) mit dem Rad zu machen. Von Halle bis Versmold ist zwar öde 17km Landstraße, aber wenn man vorher über die Berge fährt kann das auch entspannend sein zum "Ausrollen".


----------



## funkenritter (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Kash,

das mit dem X25 ist ein guter Tipp. Gerade von Bielefeld Richtung Werther hat dieser ein paar nette Passagen. 

Ein weiterer Tipp von mir wäre nicht immer den direkten H-Weg zu fahren, sondern parallel zu beiden Seiten gibt es sehr viele schöne Varianten. Einfach mal testen und von der Schwierigkeit auch zu schaffen. Im Teuteburgerwald hat sich noch niemand verlaufen, zumindest nicht hier zwischen Bielefeld und Borgholzhausen .
Die steile Abfahrt an der Schwedenschanze ist zu packen, Ruhe und Geduld vorausgesetzt. Schult sehr gut die Bikebeherschung.

Gruß funkenritter


----------



## freetourer (22. Mai 2012)

hi.

da sind wir sonntag auch noch her gefahren.

ich glaube auf unserem hinweg richtung bielefeld seid ihr mir direkt oben an der schwedenschanze entgegengekommen - hatte mich da gerade dieses steile teilstück hochgequält und habe nur noch ein japsendes "servus" rausgebracht. 

bergab finde ich eigentlich den kleinen trail  rechts liegend (ich glaube, da war auch noch eine holzbank?) spaßiger. so sind wir sonntag zurück gefahren.

vor ein paar wochen bin ich aber auch mal wieder über das geröll, da gilt dann einfach lenker gut festhalten und etwas mehr tempo mitnehmen - keine bange, der gegenhang bremst dich genug aus.


umfahren kannst du den weg, wenn du dich aus bielefeld kommend rechts vor der letzten steigung zur hütte hältst.


----------



## crossboss (22. Mai 2012)

Der Gegenhang oder der Luftverlust im Hinterreifen


----------



## Kash (22. Mai 2012)

Ja das waren wir. An das "Servus" erinnere ich mich!


----------



## freetourer (23. Mai 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Der Gegenhang oder der Luftverlust im Hinterreifen





ist definitiv beides möglich


----------

